# Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)



## Rotbart (4. Juni 2015)

Aus www.sueddeutsche.de
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/leben/angeln-und-moral-vom-toeten-und-geniessen-1.2480152

Und wieder einmal ist es einer aus den eigenen Reihen der sich zum moralischen Oberlehrer befähigt sieht.

Wie seht ihr diesen Artikel?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Danke, hast mir die Arbeit abgenommen, wollte ich gerade auch bringen ..

Das ist wohl der redaktionelle Gegenpart dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=302736


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Die Fische kriegen den Kopf ab, 

Ich filitier das immer direkt ab da wird kein Kopf abgeschnitten oder so |wavey:

Alles Bullshit - gehört dazu und ich hasse die " Fischstäbchen" Esser ... wir repektieren jeden gefangenen Fisch und verwerten Ihn für uns so gut wie es geht :m 

Diese Berichte sind nix für mich sorry 

Michi


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Hallo,

also wen jemand als Angler Probleme mit dem Töten von Fischen hat, dann soll er sich ein anderes Hobby suchen, z.B. Briefmarkensammeln o.Ä. und nicht auch noch darüber Philosophieren - aber dieses ganze Gutmenschentum ist halt momentan der Mainstream und Papier ist geduldig.

Trotzdem oder gerde deswegen

Viel Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ODS-homer (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr diesen Artikel?



oberflächlich...

so ein platzender fischkopf hilft bei kindern zuverlässig gegen bambi-syndrom, das finde ich gut#6

ich kille mein essen gerne selbst, das schafft bezug und wertschätzung


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Dass Herr Dr. Arlinghaus´ Meinung aber recht umfassend dargelegt wird - zumindest im Hinblick auf die Artikellänge - finde ich positiv an diesem Text...


----------



## Rotbart (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Da hätte ich mir von dem Philosophen schon auch etwas gehaltvolleres erwartet, als den Tipp, sich ein anderes Hobby zu suchen:

Tiere selbst töten = moralisch verwerflich.
Tiere töten lassen und das Kilo für 50 Cent einkaufen = legitim.


----------



## Double2004 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Dass Herr Dr. Arlinghaus´ Meinung aber recht umfassend dargelegt wird - zumindest im Hinblick auf die Artikellänge - finde ich positiv an diesem Text...



Jedoch kann Herr Dr. Arlinghaus ebenfalls nur Indizien und keine Beweise beisteuern...


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Ich fühle mich belästigt, von der zivilisationsbedingten, degenerierten Philosophie solcher Zeitgenossen!
Kann er gerne für sich behalten, seine Aufforderungen zum Vegetarismus!
Verlogen ist es zudem noch das Geschwafel.

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Von mir aus kann man den Typen gerne zeitnah in bestimmte abgelegene Regionen Papua-Neuguineas verfrachten.

Dort wird er dann selbst getötet und genossen - vielleicht sogar in Form von regionalen Philosophen-Maultäsche mit frischem Kampfer. Oder als Basis für Erdgruben-Steaks im Bananenblatt an Maniok-Farn-Ratatouille.

Vorausgesetzt, er ist überhaupt genießbar und ruft keinen tribalen Gemeinschaftsbrechreiz hervor :q

Sein Hirn landet aber dann wohl auf dem Kompost oder verfüttert in der Riesentausendfüßler-Zuchtanlage hinterm Langhaus - son expliziten Gelumpe-Generator haut sich niemand freiwillig rein.

Geschrumpft als Vogelscheuche aufm Bambuspfahl wäre die drumrum befindliche Hardware aber evtl. noch sinnvoll verwertbar. 

Oder gefüllt mit Kieselsteinen als fusselige Großrassel für Beschwörungstänze zur Abwehr zivilisatorisch degenerierter Doofheitsdämonen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Einfachste Grundegel im großen Terrarium:
Wer nicht töten kann, darf auch nicht mehr leben - Game over.

Denn Leben besteht nun mal aus dem verwerten und damit töten anderer lebendiger Organismen, ob Salatzellenhaufen oder Möhrenzellenhaufen oder Kalbszellenhaufen oder Forellenzellenhaufen. 
Egal ob man sie vorher versucht auszuknocken oder gleich volllebendig durchmampft. 

Und mittelbar als Auftraggeber bzw. Zielwaren-Konsument töten lassen bzw. vorher qualvoll unter jämmerlichsten Umständen aufziehen und Schlachthofweise in Angesicht ihrer abgeschlachteten Genossen abschlachten lassen, das können nur extrem geistig und seelisch verwahrloste Weggucker ignorieren.


----------



## Deep Down (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Jedoch kann Herr Dr. Arlinghaus ebenfalls nur Indizien und keine Beweise beisteuern...



Das kommt aber immer darauf an, wer was beweisen muß und von welchem Standpunkt man das jeweils aus betrachtet!

Und danach fehlen offenbar die Voraussetzungen, welche für ein  Schmerzempfinden nach dem Stand der Wissenschaft derzeit erforderlich sind.


----------



## Purist (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Ich finde den Tierrechtler problematisch. Wenn er behauptet, dass es Essen gäbe, für das kein Tier sterben müsse, ist das schlicht eine Unwahrheit. 
Der Mensch, vor allem der moderne, existiert nur, weil er Tieren etwas wegißt, sie umbringt und/oder ihren Lebensraum zerstört. Darauf basiert das gesamte Tierreich, ständiger Konkurrenzkampf der Kreaturen. Der Mensch kann sich nicht davon abkoppeln, die Augen verschließen, und so tun, als würde er nie Kleintiere tottrampeln, Mücken erschlagen oder durch Monokulturen und Erntemethoden Tiere umbringen.

Zum Spaßangeln mit Grinsefotos und ohne Messer in der Tasche, dürfte meine Meinung bekannt sein 
Interessant finde ich die neues Äußerungen von Arlinghaus, die ergeben handfest Sinn. Die Erkenntis, was beim Drill im Fischhirn wirklich abläuft, fehlt aber leider noch immer.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich belästigt, von der zivilisationsbedingten, degenerierten Philosophie solcher Zeitgenossen!....




Belästigt fühle ich mich nicht nur von deren Philosophie, diese Artgenossen machen mir ein Stück weit Angst, denn ihre gesamte Geisteshaltung ist welt-, realitäts-, naturfern...
Sie werden mehr und immer bekloppter.
Wenn "morgen" ein Crash kommt, haben wir diese Leute als Ballast an der Backe, müssen sie mit durchfüttern und der, der Vorräte hat, diese mit diesen Pfeifen teilen.

Man betrachte nur die ganzen Veganer etc. Sie substituieren, essen Gemüsefrikadellen, vegetarische Wurst usw...
Entschuldigung was ist das denn? Ich hab noch nie einen bekennenden Fleischesser gesehen, der sich aus Hack Salatblätter bastelt.
Das ist doch so Panne wie zwei Lesben, die sich bei Beate Uhse einen Dildo kaufen.
Entweder ich stehe auf Ritze oder Schwengel, aber substituieren geht ja mal gar nicht!


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Also mich irritieren solche "Aussagen" wie "anderes Hobby suchen" oder "Ab zu den Menschenfressern" ganz gewaltig.... .
Wer so völlig gleichgültig tötet, wird wohl auch sonst keine allzu hohen moralische Ansprüche an sich stellen.
Man nimmt ein Leben!
Das sollte man nur mit Respekt tun.. .

Und Menschen die in irgendwelchen Endzeitträumerein schwelgen machen mir Angst.
Ich sehe Euch schon durch den Stadtwald krauchen, auf der Suche nach der letzten Miezekatze... .


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



pirschhirsch schrieb:


> von mir aus kann man den typen gerne zeitnah in bestimmte abgelegene regionen papua-neuguineas verfrachten.
> 
> Dort wird er dann selbst getötet und genossen - vielleicht sogar in form von regionalen philosophen-maultäsche mit frischem kampfer. Oder als basis für erdgruben-steaks im bananenblatt an maniok-farn-ratatouille.
> 
> ...



suche dir hilfe!


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Sorry wenn ich hier, bekennend dass Fische schwimmendes Gemüse und zu keiner menschenähnlichen Gefühlsregung fähig sind, gegen den Strom schwimme.

Den Tierrechtler lassen wir mal weitgehend außen vor. Den wegzulassen hätte den Wert des Artikels nicht geschmälert.

Die Gedanken des Autors sind jedoch sicher nicht nur mir fremd. Ich glaube, dass sich nur die wenigsten Angler nicht mit der Frage der Rechtmäßigkeit ihres Handelns auseinander gesetzt haben, und der Rest wird das noch tun. Die Zweifel, die der Autor äußert, haben auch mich geplagt und manchmal stelle ich mir heute noch diese Fragen. 
Im Gegensatz zum Autor jedoch stelle ich mir solche Fragen nicht, weil ich dem Fisch irgendwelche Gefühle unterstelle, sondern weil ich schlicht und einfach ein Leben schädige oder gar vernichte. Und dafür brauche ich sehr wohl einen triftigen Grund. Und immer wieder frage ich mich, ob dieser Grund, bzw. diese Gründe, meine Handlungen rechtfertigt. Bis heute mit einem eindeutigem Ja. Ob sich das mal ändert, weiß ich heute nicht zu sagen.

So gefühlskalt, wie hier mancher tut, wird er in Wahrheit gar nicht sein. So ziemlich jeder Angler dürfte Mitleid verspüren, wenn er einen außen am Kopf gehakten Fisch landet, dem ein Drillingshaken ein Auge ausgerissen hat. Und wohl jeden dürfte wohl ein seltsames Gefühl beschleichen, wenn der farbenprächtige Hecht oder Barsch nach dem abschlagen seine Farben verliert und aus dem wundervollen Tier eine kontrastlose Leiche geworden ist. 

Ich finde den Artikel daher ehrlich und gerechtfertigt. Dass bestimmte Klientel solche Gedanken nutzen um eine vegane Lebensweise zu propagieren, liegt auf der Hand, stört mich persönlich aber nicht im geringsten.

Und last not least ist der Rat des Tierrechtlers, sich ein anderes Hobby zu suchen, wenn man mit dem verletzen und töten eines Fisches nicht klarkommt, genau der richtige.

Alleine, sich Gedanken über sein Tun zu machen ist noch kein Zeichen dafür, mit seiner Handlung nicht klarzukommen, sondern zeugt für nötige Selbstkritik und persönliches hinterfragen. Und das sind nicht die schlechtesten Charaktereigenschaften.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Alleine, sich Gedanken über sein Tun zu machen ist noch kein Zeichen dafür, mit seiner Handlung nicht klarzukommen, sondern zeugt für nötige Selbstkritik und persönliches hinterfragen. Und das sind nicht die schlechtesten Charaktereigenschaften.


Das ist genau schon richtig.
Aber immer wieder erneut darauf rumsalbadern und Dünkel zeigen zeugt doch von vorhandener Unsicherheit und keinerlei Klärung und Entscheidung für das eigene Tun. 
(oder eben versteckten polemisch-demagogischen Zielen bei bestimmten Schriftstücken)

Wenn man wie sicher viele der obigen Schreiber das für sich reflektiert und geklärt hat, muss man das nicht wieder aufs neue. Kann man sogar den harten Maxe rauskehren,


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich hier, bekennend dass Fische schwimmendes Gemüse und zu keiner menschenähnlichen Gefühlsregung fähig sind, gegen den Strom schwimme.
> 
> Den Tierrechtler lassen wir mal weitgehend außen vor. Den wegzulassen hätte den Wert des Artikels nicht geschmälert.
> 
> ...



Bei diesem Beitrag von Ralle muss ich sagen: Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen! #6


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Hallo rhinefisher,

wer sagt denn Dir, dass ich gleichgültig töte nur weil ich sage dass jemand der Probleme mit dem Töten eines Fisches hat sich besser ein anderes Hobby suchen soll?
Und ich glaube schon, dass ich relativ hohe moralische Ansprüche an mich stelle; ich frage mich nur wie Du das beurteilen kannst aufgrund einer einzigen Aussage von mir die dazu nur eine logische Schlussfolgerung darstellt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Einfachste Grundegel im großen Terrarium:
> Wer nicht töten kann, darf auch nicht mehr leben - Game over.



 Nicht töten können und nicht mehr als notwendig töten wollen, sind ein Unterschied.

 Wenn ich in meinem Verein Reusen kontrolliere, um den Zwergwelsen einigermaßen Herr zu werden, finde ich es überhaupt nicht schön, jedesmal hunderte dieser Tiere töten zu müssen. Es ist aber notwendig und deshalb mache ich es.

 Habe ich einen Barsch an der Angel, der tief geschluckt hat, schneide ich andererseits ohne lange zu fummeln das Vorfach kurz ab, um dem Fisch eine Chance zum weiterleben zu geben. Weil es mir nicht egal ist, ob er verreckt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist genau schon richtig.
> Aber immer wieder erneut darauf rumsalbadern und Dünkel zeigen zeugt doch von vorhandener Unsicherheit und keinerlei Klärung und Entscheidung für das eigene Tun.
> (oder eben versteckten polemisch-demagogischen Zielen bei bestimmten Schriftstücken)
> 
> Wenn man wie sicher viele der obigen Schreiber das für sich reflektiert und geklärt hat, muss man das nicht wieder aufs neue. Kann man sogar den harten Maxe rauskehren,



Nö, immer wieder tut nicht Not.

Bei mir ist es eher situationsabhängig, vielleicht auch mit der Tagesform verbunden. Oder mit irgendwelchen vorher erlebten Dingen außerhalb der Fischerei.

Zum Beispiel der im Auge gehakte Fisch kann ein Nachdenken auslösen, muss aber nicht.

Außerdem habe ich in meinem Leben oft genug feststellen müssen, dass sich für mich reflektierte und geklärte Dinge plötzlich in einem anderen Licht darstellen und einer erneuten Klärung bedürfen. Und manchmal kommt ein ganz anderes Ergebnis dabei raus.


----------



## gründler (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Nu regt euch nicht auf unser B.Verband wird bestimmt nachdem man mehr Geld vom Zahlvieh eingesammelt hat,Stellung beziehen.
Fr.Dr.wird dann wohl auch evtl. mit einem Leserbrief diesem Artikel "Gegenwehr" setzen.

#h


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Moral, Ehtik...

Was ist eigentlich mit den anderen Tieren?

Wie weit geht da die Moral, die Ehtik?

Gillt diese nur bei Wirbeltieren?^^



Dennoch, die Sz ist schon seit Tage komisch drauf.
Die ganze Wóche schon diverse Nachdenkgeschichten..Massentierhaltung etc.
Und auf deren Facebookseite prügelt sich der Veganer mit dem Fleischesser.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Ich brauche keinen BV,  keine Frau Dr.,keine philosophierenden Tierethiker-/"Rechtler"und auch keine anderen sonstwie merkwürdig gestrickte Moralapostel für mein anglerisches Seelenheil.

Den Maßstab dafür, lege ich Situationsabhängig ganz alleine fest.Klappt wunderbar [emoji6]


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Irgendwann wenn wir Menschen zu Veganern geworden sind wird es sicherlich einige Typen geben die uns ein schlechtes Gewissen für das Töten und Essen von Pflanzen einreden.
Gibt ja synthetisches Essen aus der Chemiefabrik.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Sharpo schrieb:


> die uns ein schlechtes Gewissen für das Töten und Essen von Pflanzen einreden.


Wie, das hast Du noch nicht? |bigeyes

Die Gurke schreit beim Schneiden, der Apfel quietscht in den höchsten Tönen um sein Leben, wenn man ihm lebendig die Haut runter schabt. Viele Zier- und Urwaldpflanzen bekommen panische Angst, wenn man an anderen Pflanzen rumsäbelt. 
In Panik wenden und rollen sich ihre Blätter und sie biegen ihre Stengel und versuchen zu fliehen ...
Möhren in der Gartenerde merken, wenn man ihre Artgenossen anfängt zu zerreisen und töten, und werden gleich mal bitter.

Und unsere Meerschweinchen können die Pflanzenschreie hören, auch auf 10m und um 3 Ecken (muss im Ultraschallbereich sein) und fangen begeistert an zu quieken, diese radikalen Bastarde und brutale Serienpflanzenkiller. :g


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Irgendwann wenn wir Menschen zu Veganern geworden sind wird es sicherlich einige Typen geben die uns ein schlechtes Gewissen für das Töten und Essen von Pflanzen einreden.
> Gibt ja synthetisches Essen aus der Chemiefabrik.



Außerdem kann es moralisch auch nicht einwandfrei sein, einfach so Pflanzen zu essen, die haben schließlich auch Gefühle.
Warum sonst wachsen Pflanzen besser, mit denen man spricht und/oder sie gut behandelt. Das ist einfach nicht in Ordnung!

Außerdem muss man unbedingt dagegen vorgehen, dass es wilde Raubtiere gibt, die ihre Beute anknabbern, bevor sie sie waidgerecht getötet haben. Da müsste man mal in Afrika, friedlich im Löwenrevier protestieren, damit diesen Raubkatzen mal klar wird, dass da so nicht geht.
Oder die Orkas, die mit den Seelöwen(ihrer Beute) eine Art Tennis spielen, bevor sie sie eine halbe Stunde später, wenn sie keine Lust mehr zum Spielen haben, töten. Einfach grausam, die Welt ist so schlecht.|krank:
Einfach mal am Besten für mind.  5 Minuten die Luft anhalten, dann wird das alles gut.


----------



## gründler (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencete...ear-eaten.html


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Komm den an Luxusproblematik erkrankten und Zivilisationsdegenerierten bloß nicht mit Reality Nature.

@sharpo
Soylent Green wäre ja eine  Alternative,bon appetit[emoji6]


----------



## Jose (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

ich finde den artikel gut. 
spiegelt viele meiner gedanken wider.
(sich mal gedanken zu machen ist ja auch nicht verkehrt)

ich finde auch die eingebrachten gedanken Singers akzeptabel.
dass Arlinghaus ausführlich zu worte kommt, sehr gut, vor allem sein fazit "nix genaues weiß man nicht".
interessante betrachtungen zu unserem treiben.
will ich mehr von!

das einzige, was fehlt in dem artikel, sind besserwisserische moralisierende forderungen an die anglerschaft.

er schreibt einfach von sich und seinen gedanken als angler.

der hass und die verachtung in kommentaren hier ergibt sich nicht aus dem artikel, ist einfach aus den fingern gesaugt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencete...ear-eaten.html


#6#6#6#6


----------



## thomas1602 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wie, das hast Du noch nicht? |bigeyes
> 
> Die Gurke schreit beim Schneiden, der Apfel quietscht in den höchsten Tönen um sein Leben, wenn man ihm lebendig die Haut runter schabt. Viele Zier- und Urwaldpflanzen bekommen panische Angst, wenn man an anderen Pflanzen rumsäbelt.
> In Panik wenden und rollen sich ihre Blätter und sie biegen ihre Stengel und versuchen zu fliehen ...
> ...


zu geil das Posting, als ehemaliger Meerschweinchenbesitzer, kann ich das bestätigen :m


----------



## Blauzahn (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Alleine, sich Gedanken über sein Tun zu machen ist noch kein Zeichen dafür, mit seiner Handlung nicht klarzukommen, sondern zeugt für nötige Selbstkritik und persönliches hinterfragen. Und das sind nicht die schlechtesten Charaktereigenschaften.



#6

Gedanken sind frei und müssen nicht überall niedergeschrieben oder herausposaunt werden, wenn man mit sich im reinen ist.


----------



## daci7 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Ich find den Artikel überdurchschnittlich gut für die SZ. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Manche Aussagen finde ich wichtig und richtig, an manchen Stellen komme ich einfach zu anderen Schlüssen - das sollte aber eben jedem gegönnt sein. Jeder Angler sollte sich aber mMn Gedanken über folgende Sachverhalte machen:



> edit by Admin: Kein direktes kopieren von fremden Seiten. Verlinken oder suinngemäß zitieren bitte



Auch mit dem vielzitierten Philosophen bin ich größtenteils einer Meinung - einzig einen Buchstaben müsste ich in sein Zitat einbringen und ich würde es so unterschreiben:



> Wenn Sie einen Fisch fangen und dann wieder zurückwerfen, dann stressen Sie den Fisch. Ich denke nicht, dass es akzeptabel ist, einen Fisch ernsthaft zu stressen, nur weil das Ihren Nachmittag befriedigender gestaltet. Von *m*einem moralischen Standpunkt aus sollten Sie eine andere Beschäftigung suchen, mit der Sie ihren Nachmittag genießen können.



Ich hab einen leicht anderen moralischen Standpunkt und komme zu einem leicht anderen Schluss.

Wer gerne tötet oder sich garkeine Gedanken darüber macht ein Leben zu nehmen ist mMn ein genauso schlechter Angler oder Jäger wie jemand der garnicht töten kann.

#h


----------



## Jose (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



daci7 schrieb:


> ...einzig einen Buchstaben ...



das ist doch das ding, das vom AB vertreten wird: 
jedem seine meinung lassen, keinem die eigene aufdrücken.

und ich seh in dem artikel nix bevormundendes

(wär jetzt der platz für DAS zitat von Rosa Luxemburg, geht aber nicht weil politik draufsteht - auch wenn es hier auch und gerade um politik geht)


----------



## FredFisch2209 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich hier, bekennend dass Fische schwimmendes Gemüse und zu keiner menschenähnlichen Gefühlsregung fähig sind, gegen den Strom schwimme.
> 
> Den Tierrechtler lassen wir mal weitgehend außen vor. Den wegzulassen hätte den Wert des Artikels nicht geschmälert.
> 
> ...



Super Beitrag, kann ich voll und ganz so unterschreiben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Ich zwing den nicht zum Angeln, Gott bewahre...
Seine Ansicht, sein Standpunkt, wie schräg auch immer...

Aber Gott helfe denen, die mich zwingen wollen, das Angeln zu lassen........
Meine Ansicht, mein Standpunkt, wie schräg auch immer...


----------



## Gondoschir (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gott helfe denen, die mich zwingen wollen, das Angeln zu lassen........



Dann mach doch heute Nacht mal nen schönen Aalansitz... *flöt* :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Nachtangelverbot................


----------



## Perca3.0 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich finde den Tierrechtler problematisch. Wenn er behauptet, dass es Essen gäbe, für das kein Tier sterben müsse, ist das schlicht eine Unwahrheit.
> Der Mensch, vor allem der moderne, existiert nur, weil er Tieren etwas wegißt, sie umbringt und/oder ihren Lebensraum zerstört. Darauf basiert das gesamte Tierreich, ständiger Konkurrenzkampf der Kreaturen. Der Mensch kann sich nicht davon abkoppeln, die Augen verschließen, und so tun, als würde er nie Kleintiere todtrampeln, Mücken erschlagen oder durch Monokulturen und Erntemethoden Tiere umbringen.



Dem stimme ich absolut zu. Bei welchem Konsumprodukt kann man wirklich mit Sicherheit sagen dass nicht ein Tier  beim Produktionsprozess das Leben gelassen hat. Meiner Meinung nach bei keinem.

Das heißt nicht, dass man nicht trotzdem respektvoll und schonend mit den Fischen umgehen soll und über das Angeln nachdenken darf. Ich mach das und die meisten andern Angler machen das wohl auch. 

Dass in unserer Gesellschaft generell mehr über das Tierwohl nachgedacht wird, ist eine Entwicklung die Realität ist. Das ist auch in Ordnung.
Nicht in Ordnung ist wenn man auf Angler mit dem Finger zeigt, weil das ja so schön anschaulich und greifbar ist, andererseits aber bei den Kollateralschäden die die Produktion aller anderen Konsumprodukte die Augen verschließt.

Petri!


----------



## Rotbart (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wohl jeden dürfte wohl ein seltsames Gefühl beschleichen, wenn der farbenprächtige Hecht oder Barsch nach dem abschlagen seine Farben verliert und aus dem wundervollen Tier eine kontrastlose Leiche geworden ist.



Tatsächlich ist genau das für mich der Moment, bei dem mir jedesmal die Tragweite meines Tuns bewusst wird: 
Wenn eine einst prächtige, lebendige (stolze?) Kreatur, die ich getötet habe, in meine Kühlbox kommt und sie innerhalb von Minuten jede Prächtigkeit verliert und nur noch "Leiche" ist.

Aber letztlich ist genau diese Dimension ein ganz wesentlicher Aspekt geworden, warum ich angeln gehe. Weil man als Angler und/oder Jäger bewusster lebt - auch wenn man dabei Lebewesen tötet (oder vielleicht gerade deshalb?).


----------



## donbilbo89 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Generell find ichs super, dass jemand seine Gedanken zu Wort bringt, man kanns ja diskutieren.

Was mich absolut ankotzt, grade auch im Bekanntenkreis, ist dass dauernd gesagt wird "Ich könnte das nicht" "Der arme Fisch" (!!!!!)

Was denken die Leute, wie der Hering aus der Nordsee stirbt?!
Erstickt und zerquetscht unter tausend Anderen. Wenn er Prech hat, als "Beifang" respektlos und tot zurück ins Meer geschüttet.

Wertschätzung und respektvoller Umgang mit Tieren und Lebensmitteln geht eigentlich nur, wenn jeder ganz bewusst weiß, wie es ist, zu schlachten/töten/fangen. Weniger leiden kann ein Tier außerdem kaum, da vom Fangen bis zum Tod wenig Zeit vergeht!


----------



## kernell32 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Aber letztlich ist genau diese Dimension ein ganz wesentlicher Aspekt geworden, warum ich angeln gehe. Weil man als Angler und/oder Jäger bewusster lebt - auch wenn man dabei Lebewesen tötet (oder vielleicht gerade deshalb?).



Das unterschreib ich, für mich selbst kämpfe ich gegen meine eigene entfremdung der Natur gegenüber und dem was ich mit jedem Schritt/Atemzug in der Welt veranstalte.





Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn ich so manche Kommentare hier lese....Sorry...aber da müsste ich mir jeden Tag, jede Stunde, jede Minute mir Gedanken über meine Existenz und deren Auswirkung auf diesen Planeten gedanken machen.



Hat was von Zen.
Du wirst lachen aber ich habe Zeiten wo ich so drauf bin. Geschadet hats mir bisher nicht.

Trotzdem finde ich den Artikel etwas panne und auch tendenziös. Man muss nur mal zählen wie oft Ausdrücke wie "Schädel einschlagen" etc. Darin vorkommen, ich fürchte schon das da Meinungsmanipulation vollführt wird, aber es ist halt ein Medium welches Quoten braucht. Ich kenne solche selbstdarstellerischen Texte eher aus Facebook und co. 

Jeder wie er es für richtig hält. Ich zwinge niemanden über Moral und Ethik nachzudenken, freue mich aber wenn es jemand tut aber ich brauche dafür keine dämagogischen Presseartikel


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich hier, bekennend dass Fische schwimmendes Gemüse und zu keiner menschenähnlichen Gefühlsregung fähig sind, gegen den Strom schwimme.
> 
> Den Tierrechtler lassen wir mal weitgehend außen vor. Den wegzulassen hätte den Wert des Artikels nicht geschmälert.
> 
> ...



Super Posting, vielen Dank!!

Was einige hier von sich geben in Sachen Crash, Endzeitstscenarien und Menschenfressern ist ernüchternd aber heilbar. Sucht euch mal nen Therapeuten.
Geil finde ich auch, sich selbst mit einem Tier zu vergleichen, super! Das erspart anderen eine Verwarnung...

Grüße!


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Das ganze Gezaudere und die sentimentale Andacht, wenn es darum geht ein Tier (Nahrung) in den Tod zu befördern, ist doch nur Attitüde einer dekadenten Gesellschaft.
Luxusprobleme, wenn man da mal an frühere Zeiten hierzulande denkt, oder sich Zustände im Ausland ansieht, wo man sich solche Gedanken nicht macht. 
Weil es um ganz selbstverständliche Handlungen geht, die nun mal nötig sind, um Tiere in den Aggregatzustand der Verzehrbarkeit zu bringen, der sich Tod nennt!
Das geht auch ohne Selbstzweifel und Gewissensbisse.
Mich widert diese aufgesetzte Ethik an, aber so muss das wohl sein, in Deutschland 21. Jahrhundert.

Jürgen


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Und jetzt? Wünscht Du Dir das Mittelalter zurück?


----------



## kernell32 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ganze Gezaudere und die sentimentale Andacht, wenn es darum geht ein Tier (Nahrung) in den Tod zu befördern, ist doch nur Attitüde einer dekadenten Gesellschaft.
> Luxusprobleme, wenn man da mal an frühere Zeiten hierzulande denkt, oder sich Zustände im Ausland ansieht, wo man sich solche Gedanken nicht macht.
> Weil es um ganz selbstverständliche Handlungen geht, die nun mal nötig sind, um Tiere in den Aggregatzustand der Verzehrbarkeit zu bringen, der sich Tod nennt!
> Das geht auch ohne Selbstzweifel und Gewissensbisse.
> ...


Ich stimm dir zu wenn es um selbstzweifel und gewissensbisse geht, die sind nich angebracht, es sei denn man strebt seine eigene seligsprechung an.
Aber ein gesunden, respektvollen und maßvollen Umgang mit der Natur ist, meiner Meinung nach nicht Zeichen einer dekadenten Moderne, vielmehr hat die von dir genannte "dekadente Gesellschaft" das überhaupt nicht drauf und daran ändern auch Petra, NDR und SZ nichts. Was ich mit respektvoll meine ist eher das wie z. B. naturvölker mit der Natur umgehen. Da wird mal n Gebet gesprochen oder ein Teil geopfert und eigentlich immer Maß gehalten. Versteh mich nicht falsch ich bin nicht religiös aber mir geht es schon um ein "wiederentdecken" der Natur als Teil dieser und nicht als Parasit wie die "dekadente Gesellschaft"


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



> Und jetzt? Wünscht Du Dir das Mittelalter zurück?



Ne, aber eine Gesellschaft ohne tierliebende Frauenversteher, oder sonstig weichgespülte, schwuchteligen, Entscheidungsträger!
Letztere wurden natürlich von eben diesem Klientel gewählt.
Scheinst Spass, an meinen Postings zu haben, ist mir schon häufiger aufgefallen!
Danke dafür

Jürgen


----------



## kernell32 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Immer wieder gerne ;-)

Edit. Galt nicht mir aber trotzdem ;-)


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



> Was ich mit respektvoll meine ist eher das wie z. B. naturvölker mit  der Natur umgehen. Da wird mal n Gebet gesprochen oder ein Teil geopfert  und eigentlich immer Maß gehalten.


Ein interessanter Ansatz, die Naturvölker stilisiert zum edlen Wilden, ist doch auch nur eine Wunschvorstellung unserer Kultur.
Es stimmt schon, dass sich unter diesen eine gewisse Ethik herausgearbeitet hat, aber der Ursprung dieser, " Verzeih mir liebes Tier, dass ich dich essen muss" Ängste, sind auf Rache begründet. 
Angst vor Rache vom geschändeten Tier, nach seinem Tod.
Könnt man auch Aberglauben nennen!

Eine recht interessante Lektüre, um das Bild vom "edlen Wilden", etwas gerade zu rücken:

Samuel Hearne: _Abenteuer im arktischen Kanada. Die Suche nach der Nordwest-Passage 1769–1772._ Herausgegeben und eingeführt von Volker Matthies. Erdmann, Tübingen 1981, ISBN 3-88639-510-3.

Darin beschreibt der Autor, nachdem er drei Jahre, mit noch unverfälschten Indianern, den hohen Norden Amerikas bereist hat, wie diese nicht gerade ethisch wertvoll, mit ihresgleichen, b.z.w. auch mit Tieren umgingen.
Da wird ein Massenmord an Inuits beschrieben, inclusive genauer Leichenbeschau, wie denn deren Frauen so von innen aussehen, sowie auch diverse Tierquälereien, wie auch ein übermäßiges töten von Jagdbeute, weit über den Bedarf hinaus.
Eine Episode wie ein paar Indianerjungs, nur so zum Spass einen über einen See schwimmenden Elch mit Stöcken im After malträtierten, ist mir dabei besonders in Erinnerung geblieben!
Die edlen Indianer, wie im richtigen Leben!

Jürgen


----------



## pike-81 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Moinsen!
Jeder langjährige Angler hat sich diese Frage wohl schon gestellt. 
Und seine ganz persönliche Rechtfertigung gefunden. 
Sonst wäre er wohl nicht mehr in unseren Reihen. 
Daß der Autor sich ein anderes Hobby suchen sollte, teile ich. 
Am besten hätte er es vor der Veröffentlichung eines solchen Artikels getan. 
Mir würde es gefallen, wenn in der Öffentlichkeit häufiger die positiven Seiten unseres Hobbys dargestellt werden würden. 
Nein, man liest nur "Schädel einschlagen, Kopf abhacken etc.". 
Gerade in solchen Ergüssen sollten als Kontra im gleichen Zuge:
-Naturschutz
-Renaturierung
-Besatz
-Retten gefährdeter Arten
-Jugendarbeit
usw. genannt werden. 
Außer seiner Befriedigung und der Mahlzeit fehlt jede positive Seite der Angelei. 
Von daher fällt der Artikel für mich nur mal wieder unter Hetze gegen die Anglerschaft als Feindbild für die Gutmenschen. 
Schade darum. 
Ethisch und moralisch bestimmt ein interessantes Thema. 
Petri


----------



## Purist (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Mir würde es gefallen, wenn in der Öffentlichkeit häufiger die positiven Seiten unseres Hobbys dargestellt werden würden.
> Nein, man liest nur "Schädel einschlagen, Kopf abhacken etc.".
> Gerade in solchen Ergüssen sollten als Kontra im gleichen Zuge:
> -Naturschutz
> ...



Das findest du in jedem halbwegs brauchen Regionalblatt, aber wohl auch in jedem Wochenanzeiger, in dessen Verteilgebiet auch nur ein halbwegs aktiver Angelverein liegt.


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

was ich für mich herauslesen kann ist der respekt gegenüber der kreatur,
ich kenne genug beispiele wo es ebend an diesem fehlt.


----------



## FaengtNix (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

"selbstkritisch und konsequent" der Autor hat als Angler über sein Treiben nachgedacht und will es ändern...  
Ich habe es auch und muss nichts ändern


----------



## sbho (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

_Jegliche Kultur verdrängt etwas ausserhalb der Kultur, und wir sind ziemlich kultiviert, was regen sich unsere sogenannten Ethiker so auf, das wissen sie doch selber, selbst wenn ich vegane Möhren anbaue muss die Distel gerodet werden, damit diese wachsen kann.... von daher sehe ich das gelassen, vielleicht noch ein Link aus dem Artikel: __http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/zu-besuch-in-einer-schlachtfabrik-die-letzten-minuten-1.2500746_ ich glaube nicht dass das schlachten und töten die Lieblingsmomente beim Angeln sind, genau so wie viele Menschen keine Wurst essen würden, wenn sie selber schlachten sollten... Respekt vor jedem Metzger, der uns diese Arbeit abnimmt !


----------



## Purist (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Ich würde es nach wie vor als Heuchlertum bezeichnen, was diese moderne Moral auszeichnet. Wenn ein Mensch kein Tier oder ihm Schaden will, kann er sich gleich umbringen, das wäre die logische Konsequenz. Stattdessen wird gesiebt, alles was niedlich ist oder im Alltag nicht nervt, ist schützenswert, der Rest ist egal.

Viele von uns haben sich derart weit von der Natur entfernt, entfremdet, dass sie gar nicht begreifen wollen was moderne globale Agrarwirtschaft und Logistik mit Tieren, den Menschen und der Umwelt anstellt. 

Bezüglich der Fische und der Bedenken beim Abschlagen: Mir ist kein heimischer Fisch bekannt, der selber zu 100% darauf verzichtet, andere Lebewesen als Nahrungsquelle zu nutzen. Wer steht an der Spitze der hier ursprünglichen Nahrungskette? Der Bär, den hat der Mensch als "Problembär" ausgerottet und hat selber seinen Platz eingenommen. 

Fische sollte man mit Respekt behandeln, wie jedes andere Lebewesen auch, aber falsche Moralvorstellungen halte ich für unangebracht. Gerade auch weil es Angler sind, die besonderen Wert auf saubere und biologisch einigermaßen intakte Gewässer legen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

|good:


----------



## gründler (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Mitgefühl Moral Ehtik......



Ich verarbeite so ca. 0.5-1 tonne fisch im Monat und nebenbei noch Wildbrett/Hühner/Gänse/........etc.

Respekt habe ich immer egal ob im Betrieb beim Angeln/Jagd/Töten/Schlachten......,aber ganz ehrlich wenn du fast jeden tag etliche kg schlachtest denkst du irgendwann nicht mehr darüber nach ob das alles so richtig ist oder warum der fisch nun blass da liegt und das Huhn ohne Kopf noch 10min unterm Eimer randaliert.

Man stumpft wohl in gewissen dingen ab und sieht es halt nicht mehr mit Kuscheltieraugen,natürlich werden alle fische/tiere bei mir mit Respekt und Anstand  behandelt,aber was manche hier so an gedanken haben |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes




PS:

Natürlich hat man bewußt das "Tier" Mensch so umerzogen das alle kleinen Schlachter/Bauern/Bäcker....etc. Verdrängt wurden und nun Schweine Rinder Fische Soja Mais Weizen...... tot/lebend tausende km durch die Welt gefahren werden bevor sie in die CO" Kammer kommen,oder der Knüppel kommt....nen Veganer in das schreiende Salatblatt beißt.......

Solange der Kunde nach billig schreit (auch normal hat ja keiner mehr Geld ^^ ) und 10 Steaks für 3.99€ rausgehauen werden und das kg Forelle in DK für Spotpreise rausgeht wird sich auch nicht viel ändern.


Bin ich Kalt??? Nein ich hab mir schon oft abends im Bett die frage gestellt ob ich irgendwann mal dafür ne ""Strafe"" bekomme oder ob mein Gewissen das ewig so mitmacht und wieviele tausend Seelen ich schon auf'n gewissen habe usw usw.
Ich weiß es nicht was in paar jahren ist und ob ich jemals ne Strafe kriege oder irgendwann zum Gemüsefresser werde.

Was ich weiß,ich dränge niemand meine Sicht und Weise auf,das ist aber gerade ganz groß in Mode..... ich mach bei dem trend nur nicht mit



|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich würde es nach wie vor als Heuchlertum bezeichnen, was diese moderne Moral auszeichnet. Wenn ein Mensch kein Tier oder ihm Schaden will, kann er sich gleich umbringen, das wäre die logische Konsequenz. Stattdessen wird gesiebt, alles was niedlich ist oder im Alltag nicht nervt, ist schützenswert, der Rest ist egal.
> 
> Viele von uns haben sich derart weit von der Natur entfernt, entfremdet, dass sie gar nicht begreifen wollen was moderne globale Agrarwirtschaft und Logistik mit Tieren, den Menschen und der Umwelt anstellt.
> 
> ...



Ich stimme Dir ja in vielem zu,
nur in einem bin ich grundsätzlich anderer Meinung.
Ich muss für das Töten eines Tieres , was ich essen will, weder wo anders was Gutes tun, noch mich dafür entschuldigen. Dass ich mir auf diese oder jene Weise die Nahrung beschaffe, die mir zusagt, ist schlicht eine biologische Notwendigkeit. 
Sonst fressen mich die Würmer etwas zeitiger oder so.:q
Gruß A.


----------



## sbho (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Ich denke dass du dir schon darüber deine Gedanken über dein Tun gemacht hast oder machst, die € 3,99 er Fleischkäufer leider nicht oder nicht mehr, sie sollten es dir danken, was du diesen abnimmst ( das Töten!)  dessen solltest du dir bewusst sein, du bist m. E. OK! 

 |bla:

Gott mit dir !



Ich verarbeite so ca. 0.5-1 tonne fisch im Monat und nebenbei noch Wildbrett/Hühner/Gänse/........etc.

Respekt habe ich immer egal ob im Betrieb beim Angeln/Jagd/Töten/Schlachten......,aber ganz ehrlich wenn du fast jeden tag etliche kg schlachtest denkst du irgendwann nicht mehr darüber nach ob das alles so richtig ist oder warum der fisch nun blass da liegt und das Huhn ohne Kopf noch 10min unterm Eimer randaliert.

Man stumpft wohl in gewissen dingen ab und sieht es halt nicht mehr mit Kuscheltieraugen,natürlich werden alle fische/tiere bei mir mit Respekt und Anstand behandelt,aber was manche hier so an gedanken haben |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes




PS:

Natürlich hat man bewußt das "Tier" Mensch so umerzogen das alle kleinen Schlachter/Bauern/Bäcker....etc. Verdrängt wurden und nun Schweine Rinder Fische Soja Mais Weizen...... tot/lebend tausende km durch die Welt gefahren werden bevor sie in die CO" Kammer kommen,oder der Knüppel kommt....nen Veganer in das schreiende Salatblatt beißt.......

Solange der Kunde nach billig schreit (auch normal hat ja keiner mehr Geld ^^ ) und 10 Steaks für 3.99€ rausgehauen werden und das kg Forelle in DK für Spotpreise rausgeht wird sich auch nicht viel ändern.


Bin ich Kalt??? Nein ich hab mir schon oft abends im Bett die frage gestellt ob ich irgendwann mal dafür ne ""Strafe"" bekomme oder ob mein Gewissen das ewig so mitmacht und wieviele tausend Seelen ich schon auf'n gewissen habe usw usw.
Ich weiß es nicht was in paar jahren ist und ob ich jemals ne Strafe kriege oder irgendwann zum Gemüsefresser werde.

Was ich weiß,ich dränge niemand meine Sicht und Weise auf,das ist aber gerade ganz groß in Mode..... ich mach bei dem trend nur nicht mit



|wavey:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



gründler schrieb:


> Mitgefühl Moral Ehtik......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kalt? Nö.

Seh dies ähnlich.
Moral, Ehtik, Respekt. Wow.

Warum lassen wir das Angeln dann nicht aus Respekt vorm Fisch?
Wie weit geht unser Respekt?
Respekt vor Pflanzen? Warum essen wir die? 
Tötet und verzehrt man etwas wovor man Respekt hat?

Über so manches geschriebene hier denk ich wie verlogen doch die Welt ist.

Ich behandel alles mit Respekt. Selbst meinen Kugelschreiber.
Dennoch ist er nur ein Kugelschreiber.

Lasst uns philosophieren.    ohne mich. 

Aber Gründler...

wir müssen uns doch mal ernsthaft darüber unterhalten was nun zuerst da war.
Der Kunde welcher billige Produkte fordert oder der Unternehmer der seine Konkurrenz ausstechen will und seine Produkte immer günstiger anbietet und immer günstiger produzieren will. Gewinnmaximierung!


----------



## FredFisch2209 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ne, aber eine Gesellschaft ohne tierliebende Frauenversteher, oder sonstig weichgespülte, schwuchteligen, Entscheidungsträger!
> Letztere wurden natürlich von eben diesem Klientel gewählt.
> Scheinst Spass, an meinen Postings zu haben, ist mir schon häufiger aufgefallen!
> Danke dafür
> ...



Hier spricht ein ganz "unschwuchteliger, nutztierliebender, harter ungewaschener, nicht frauenverstehender Kerl" der zum Glück in unserer "schrecklichen" Gesellschaft nicht viel zu melden hat! 
Setzen Sechs, Pfeife!


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



FredFisch2209 schrieb:


> Hier spricht ein ganz "unschwuchteliger, nutztierliebender, harter ungewaschener, nicht frauenverstehender Kerl" der zum Glück in unserer "schrecklichen" Gesellschaft nicht viel zu melden hat!
> Setzen Sechs, Pfeife!



Taxidermist hat doch recht.


----------



## Jose (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



sbho schrieb:


> ...Gott mit dir !
> 
> 
> wattn solln dattn jetze?
> ...



was für ein buhei...


----------



## Jose (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Taxidermist hat doch recht.


meistens.

hier irgendwie neben der spur


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Seh ich nicht so. Er hat es hart formuliert.

Aber darüber lass ich mich hier nicht aus...dauert zu lange. |supergri

Geschlechterproblematik in unserer Gesellschaft.


----------



## gründler (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Laut neusten forschungen haben Pflanzen auch Leid und Schmerz und so....also ob ich nun mit Obst handel betreibe oder mit tieren, nimmt sich dann nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



gründler schrieb:


> Laut neusten forschungen haben Pflanzen auch Leid und Schmerz und so....also ob ich nun mit Obst handel betreibe oder mit tieren, nimmt sich dann nicht mehr viel.



Die haben aber keine schönen Kulleraugen, können nicht sprechen ("Tierfilme"), kann man nicht mit kuscheln...etc..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Ich zwing den nicht zum Angeln, Gott bewahre...
Seine Ansicht, sein Standpunkt, wie schräg auch immer...

Aber Gott helfe denen, die mich zwingen wollen, das Angeln zu lassen........
Meine Ansicht, mein Standpunkt, wie schräg auch immer...


----------



## NedRise (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Hi,

hier ist auch ein sehr Interessanter Artikel zum Thema Tierschutz und "Moral" auch wie widersprüchlich das ganze ist.

http://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zeitgeschehen/2015-06/strafrecht-tierschutz-fischer-im-recht

wollte dazu ein Thema eröffnet, ging aber nicht.#c

Gruß.

Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Hab mich von einem Freund zu diesem Richter belehren lassen (der ist selber Richter):


> Er zeigt die Absurdität unserer Rechtsordnung auf, verteidigt die aber mangels schlüssigem Gegenkonzept!
> Er ist einer der schlauesten - aber auch umstrittensten - Richter und Denker unseres Landes! Legendär sein Zwischenruf zur Vorverurteilung Edathys, die Leute sollten auf ihre eigenen - wörtliches Zitat - Wichsvorlagen schauen


----------



## NedRise (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Ja, seine Kolumnen sind wirklich Interessant, ein großartiger Denker der Mann.

Ich finde die Kolumne zeigt wie wackelig das Tierschutzgesetz ist und wie sehr von eigenen Moralvorstellungen von Besserwissern und Zwangsbeglückern.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Hmm,
als Allesfresser habe ich kein Problem damit ein Lebewesen
zu töten ,das gehört dazu .
So what ?
Wer es nicht kann ,darf sich ja gerne auf Grünzeug beschränken.
Den Thread könnte man jetzt ausschmücken bis zum St.Nimmerleinstag,für und wieder blalbla ,ich kriege gerade nen Blutsturz:r.
Ich hör lieber auf ...........................

Einfach mal die Eigenständichkeit eines jeden Menschen respektieren .


----------



## Jose (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Aber Gott helfe denen...



würd ja jetzt fast sagen "Mein Gott, müssen wir DEN  jetzt auch noch bemühen?"

wär aber quark, weil die gefühlt gottlosesten den jetzt vermehrt im munde führen.

ansonsten galt doch hier mal "jeder nach seiner fasson".

anmerkung: neben dem real existierenden  unguten "vorauseilendem gehorsam" gibts auch die nicht bessere paranoia "das schadet anglern".

und ja, natürlich gibts schundnickel, die so einen artikel für sich verwursten - also gar nix mehr schreiben oder eben nur noch in "vorauseilender selbstzensur"?

echt - in so einer welt leb ich nicht und mag ich nicht leben.
ich will FISCH, keine PARANOIA


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ne, aber eine Gesellschaft ohne tierliebende Frauenversteher, oder sonstig weichgespülte, schwuchteligen, Entscheidungsträger!
> Letztere wurden natürlich von eben diesem Klientel gewählt.
> Scheinst Spass, an meinen Postings zu haben, ist mir schon häufiger aufgefallen!
> Danke dafür
> ...



Gerne doch und ja, ich bin gelegentlich beeindruckt. 
Außerdem geht mir dieses Gehabe auf den Keks. Harter Kerl und alle anderen sind nur Waschweiber Blabla. Man sollte nicht versuchen sich aufzuwerten indem man andere Menschen abwertet.  Wer nicht in der Lage ist sein eigenes Tuen auch mal kritisch zu hinterfragen, ob nun berechtigter Weise oder nicht, dem fehlt einfach etwas. Und anderen, die diese Fähigkeit besitzen, dafür zu verurteilen ist für mich ein Zeichen von Schwäche. 

Nix für ungut und Grüße!


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Hochinteressant, wie manche Ihre sentimentalen Gefühle vollmundig verdrängen.

Warum ? Angst dass das gründliche hinterfragen der eigenen Handlung unliebsame Erkenntnisse mit sich bringt ?

Kommt mir manchmal vor, wie das pfeifen im Walde.


----------



## .Sebastian. (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich hier, bekennend dass Fische schwimmendes Gemüse und zu keiner menschenähnlichen Gefühlsregung fähig sind, gegen den Strom schwimme.
> 
> Den Tierrechtler lassen wir mal weitgehend außen vor. Den wegzulassen hätte den Wert des Artikels nicht geschmälert.
> 
> ...



Hätte nie gedacht, dass wir mal komplett einer Meinung sind, aber deinen Post würde ich so unterschreiben...


----------



## Carsten_ (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Den Artikel finde ich ganz gut, auch wenn zwischen den Zeilen etwas Ablehnung gegen das Angeln deutlich wird (Wortwahl usw.).

Generell glaube ich das die Intelligenz des Menschen ihm irgendwann zum Verhängnis wird...
...siehe Zerstörung unseres Planeten durch den technischen Fortschritt.
Oder eben auch unser immer krasseres Mitgefühl, Einfühlungsvermögen, Gewissen usw... |znaika:

Neulich habe ich ein tolles Unterwasser-Video gesehen in dem man sehen konnte das die meisten Räuber sich andere Fische schnappen, drauf rumbeißen und quasi warten bis dieser tot ist, verendet an den Verletzungen oder erstickt, bis sie ihn runterschlingen können. |bigeyes
In Naturdokus kann man auch mal einen Löwen, Hyänen oder sonstige Räuber beobachten, jemand erwähnte hier schon dass sie die Beute reißen und teilweise schon anknabbern BEVOR diese an den Verletzungen sterben.
Und auch die fressen ihre Tiere nicht immer gänzlich auf. |bigeyes

Da ist ein kurzer Drill und ein harter Schlag aufs Nervenzentrum zum Betäuben mit anschließendem Ausbluten lassen doch erheblich humaner (human=menschlich=moralisch akzeptabler... Interessiert das den toten Fisch?) #d

Also warum steht dem Menschen der am obersten Ende der Nahrungskette steht nicht das selbe Recht zu?
-> Wegen unseres Gewissens: Stell dir vor du wärst an seiner Stelle, stell dir vor die sterben aus, kann ein Mensch nicht leben ohne Tieren Leid zuzufügen um sie zu essen...? #c

Ich bin, wie wohl ziemlich jeder User hier, dazu erzogen worden Lebewesen zu respektieren, dazu gehört auch das ich es vermeide Lebensmittel wegzuschmeißen oder eben der Umwelt Schaden zuzufügen, trotzdem ist (das hat hier auch schon wer richtig angemerkt) jeder Mensch ein Individuum und kann sich im gewissen Rahmen frei entfalten. 
 Hier finde ich sollte man sich immer fragen ob man für sein Handeln in jeglichem Umfang Verantwortung übernehmen kann und möchte. |kopfkrat

Wenn jetzt wirklich jemand gutes tun möchte, die Welt verbessern, sein Gewissen beruhigen oder einfach nur seine Freizeit mit weiteren juristischen Firlefanz füllen möchte, der soll mal die Zeitung aufschlagen, vor allem die Auslandsteile... noch mehr die anderer Kontinente, da hat die Menschheit mehr zu tun als sich die Frage zu stellen ob ich heute, moralisch vertretbar, einen Fisch fangen darf... sei es um davon satt zu werden oder aus Zeitvertreib...
(Stichwort ISIS, Radikalisten, Ukraine, Menschenrechte, Hunger, Erdbeben, Dürren, Terror usw). |sagnix

ich gönne Jedem sein Fisch, Hase, Reh, Wildschwein, Salat, Tomate, Käse, Ei usw...

... der Carsten.


PS: Ich gehöre zur der Generation die Fleisch nur aus der Kühltheke kennen, mit jetzt 29 habe ich vor kurzem beim Angeln das erste Wirbeltier getötet, um es zu Essen. Und ich muss sagen ich habe selten einen Fisch so sehr zu schätzen gewusst und so kleinlich verwertet wie diesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> PS: Ich gehöre zur der Generation die Fleisch nur aus der Kühltheke kennen, mit jetzt 29 habe ich vor kurzem beim Angeln das erste Wirbeltier getötet, um es zu Essen. Und ich muss sagen ich habe selten einen Fisch so sehr zu schätzen gewusst und so kleinlich verwertet wie diesen.


#6#6#6


Auch darum müssten viel mehr Leute zum Angeln kommen..


----------



## Josera (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ein interessanter Ansatz, die Naturvölker stilisiert zum edlen Wilden, ist doch auch nur eine Wunschvorstellung unserer Kultur.
> Es stimmt schon, dass sich unter diesen eine gewisse Ethik herausgearbeitet hat, aber der Ursprung dieser, " Verzeih mir liebes Tier, dass ich dich essen muss" Ängste, sind auf Rache begründet.
> Angst vor Rache vom geschändeten Tier, nach seinem Tod.
> Könnt man auch Aberglauben nennen!
> ...



Es gibt sogar Bücher wo drinn steht wie einer übers Wasser läuft... #6


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Ich als Metzger verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht |kopfkrat|kopfkrat 
. Lebend essen geht nun einmal nur sehr schlecht, außer bei Austern.
Und ich habe damit kein Problem ein Tier umzubringen um es im Anschluss zu verwerten. :vik:
 Wenn unsere noch wilden Vorfahren damit ihre lieb Not gehabt hätten, dann würde die Menschheit heute in dieser Form nicht existieren, manche bedauern es mittlerweile. Im Gegenteil wir würde, zusammen mit unseren Primatischen nahen Verwanten, auf den Bäumen in Afrika sitzen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Vermenschlichung der Fische? 

Wenn ich jetzt wieder die Millionen Brutfische im See sehe und daran denke, wieviele davon Weihnachten noch erleben werden. Die Brutalität des Umgangs miteinander unter Wasser. Der absolute Horrorfilm. Lebendig ausgesaugt, verschluckt, zerbissen .....

Welchen Anteil haben wir Angler daran?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ne, aber eine Gesellschaft ohne tierliebende Frauenversteher, oder sonstig weichgespülte, schwuchteligen, Entscheidungsträger!
> Letztere wurden natürlich von eben diesem Klientel gewählt.



Jürgen, ich finde ja, dass viele Deiner Beiträge die Dinge messerscharf auf den Punkt bringen. Aber hier hast mal ganz tief ins Chauvi-Klo gegriffen. Und das Argument ist auch nicht stimmig.


----------



## wolfgang f. (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt wieder die Millionen Brutfische im See sehe und daran denke, wieviele davon Weihnachten noch erleben werden. Die Brutalität des Umgangs miteinander unter Wasser. Der absolute Horrorfilm. Lebendig ausgesaugt, verschluckt, zerbissen .....



#6:q Genau den hab ich meiner pseudo-naturschützerischen Nachbarin entgegnet, als sie mich neulich beim Hecht- schuppen im Garten einen Fisch-Mörder nannte: Sie solle sich mal Gedanken machen, wieviele Fisch-Mamis dieses Mörder-Vieh unglücklich gemacht habe! ...
Die hält künftig ihr salbaderisches Maul!


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



> Aber hier hast mal ganz tief ins Chauvi-Klo gegriffen. Und das Argument ist auch nicht stimmig.



Jo, messerscharf richtig erkannt!
Es ist so über mich gekommen, was soll ich machen, zum Löschen zu spät?

Jürgen


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jo, messerscharf richtig erkannt!



Anerkennen ist gut. #h


----------



## ronram (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Moral - vom Töten und Genießen (aus Süddeutsche Zeitung)*

Angeln und Moral...und Ethik und so...

Also ich habe versucht mich dieses Semester in eine semiphilosophische Vorlesung zu setzen (guter Notenschnitt, mündliche Prüfung) und musste leider feststellen, dass ich damit absolut nicht klarkomme (ich würde gnadenlos durchfallen). 
Dieses Nachdenken über Moral und Ethik und Wahrheit und solches Zeug...das kann ich einfach nicht. Das will ich auch nicht und das brauche ich auch nicht.

Für mich ist die Sache ganz simpel. 
Das Angeln verursacht Kosten (in Geldform und in nicht-Geldform, wie z.B. das Töten des Fisches), liefert mir aber auch Nutzen (Spaß am Hobby, manchmal eine leckere Mahlzeit, usw.).
Kosten < Nutzen --> Ich gehe angeln.


----------

